# Puddleduck Colliery - December 08



## ThenewMendoza (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow! F*****g WOW!

A stunning place visited with bconfined, Morrissey, Boboil, Alan and Chelle (the last two aren't members here in case you were wondering )

What started out life as a train tunnel before it 'broke' was turned into a coal mine of all things and thought to have been mined up to the mid nineties (I haven't really got into the history if you can't tell) anyway, I'm hoping the other guys will fill you in on that part. :blush

I'm still buzzing from one of the most interesting and different explores I've done this year. A real shame that some folk couldn't make it down but them's the breaks sometimes. I'm almost certain there'll be a return trip soon enough.

Right, enough bollox, pics. Wow!

Morrisey enjoying an olive.





This section was mad, a near 45degree slope upward, rotting timber, metal, unsteady floor..loved it.




Coal wagons, loads of these lying around.














Access to the workings..flooded (plus bad air) 









Gratuitous backlit pic...




Part of the air-supply system (if I recall correctly).




T'other side..




Bell signalling codes.




Big thanks to Morrisey and crew for organising this, really enjoyed it. 

**I've been asked not to give the exact name of this place, if you happen to know (and I expect a few of you do) please don't post it, thanks **

M


----------



## BigLoada (Dec 30, 2008)

Cracking pics there mate. Never heard of Puddleduck before, does it go under another name this?

EDIT: sorry, just seen your request at the bottom of your post, ignore that question!


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 31, 2008)

Blimey, I can understand your wowness at this!  What a great explore...love the 'mad' section and the coal waggons. Interesting stuff!


----------



## borntobemild (Dec 31, 2008)

Looks like a fantastic place - can understand why you want to keep quiet about it


----------



## Neosea (Dec 31, 2008)

Cool photos, wasn't this place posted recently?


----------



## fire*fly (Dec 31, 2008)

I love your pictures, esp the 2nd


----------



## shutler7 (Dec 31, 2008)

ive seen this place before, dont worry i wont say where it is. ive been intending to go here 4 ages but never got the chance, cheers for the info with your 6th pic (the flooded one) didnt know it was like this. looks as though i need to take more kit than i expected, and get ready for a swim. where you say its bad air, in what way is it bad, is it just very thin? would u say climbing stuff is needed?


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Dec 31, 2008)

Cheers folks.

Yes it has been done before and some rudimentary searching would reveal the name and location, however, I'm simply doing as requested.

Re bad air, the gas detectors went off in one particular area indicating low oxygen levels and methane.

M


----------



## Cosmicmoon (Jan 1, 2009)

Amazing stuff. This is my cup of tea. Love that second picture, it does indeed look "mad"


----------



## vanburen (Jan 4, 2009)

Just seen this post,cracking pics fellow.....


----------



## nursepayne (Jan 10, 2009)

Inspiring stuff, well discovered too!


----------



## the|td4 (Jan 13, 2009)

Superb pictures! I'm glad someone else goes down these places though, I'd have succumed to 'bad air' before I'd have even got down there. Excellent work!


----------

